# Question about light leaks



## FloydBanks (Mar 19, 2007)

I know there's not supposed to be any light leaks during the dark period... 
But, I am making my grow box out of rubbermaid tubs that were laying around the house, and they're not the same model... one tub has handles that protrude out to the side a little, and the other one is just a rectangle.  It would probably be easier for me to just buy a different tub, but I've already built most of this, so I don't want to lol.

So, now that you know what I'm working with, the question that I have is if I don't bother to seal up those extra holes all the way (the ones protruding to the side), but make sure that there is no other light in the room the tub is in while it's in the dark period, is it going to be a problem that those holes are there?

Oh, something else I just thought of... is the smell going to leak out of those as well?  I've got passive intakes in the bottom tub, and out take in the top tub to **** the hot air/smell out and push it through a carbon filter I made that's sitting on top.


(if this is too confusing I can take a picture) Thanks.


----------



## theyorker (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Floyd are you planning to veg and flower in the tupperware containters?  I can't imagine how you would flower them in a tupperware, no matter how big.  I used a tupperware for vegging and it's good for them when they are seedlings, but I could only keep them in there for a few weeks.


----------



## FloydBanks (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm going to scrog them as soon as they start to get a little height.. and then force in to flowering sometime between day 30-35 if all goes well.

Sometime I hope to build another tub box so I can have one for clones/mothers/seedlings.. or just one for veg and one for flowering, but I just want to get all the basics of growing down before I go crazy with ideas.


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 19, 2007)

you can keep a plant real small if you want to, just check out our journal and the mini plant we have in there.  Just keep it in a smaller container so it won't grow out of the rubbermaid.  If your just trying growing out then for sure give it a shot.  You could have like 10 small plants in a rubbermaid if you wanted to. If you wait 30 - 35 days of vedge, their gonna prolly grow out of the container.  They seem to like to stretch a lot.


----------



## FloydBanks (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm not worried about HOW I'm going to grow them, I've got that all figured out (I hope)... What I want to know (the topic of this thread) is are the little light leaks I have going to be a big deal... I am pretty sure there will be no windows/exterior light in the room it will be in when it's in the dark period of 12/12... but they're there, and it bothers me.


----------



## theyorker (Mar 19, 2007)

As long as the room is dark then there won't be a light leak.  IMO you would want to use some tape to seal the gap when you aren't tending to the plants.  It will help with ventilation also IMO.


----------



## FloydBanks (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah, I was thinking tape, but the problem there is I have to lift the top box off to get to the plants... so right now I'm leaning more towards sticking an extra piece of plastic on the inside to just block the holes... like from the tops of the tubs...... actually, now that I'm looking at it more closely, I think larger weather stripping would solve this issue (that's what I am using to keep the tubs from slipping apart)


----------

